# How big is ur age gap between your children?



## Iwantone!!!

How big is ur age gap between your children?
and how do u think it affect them \?


----------



## Iwantone!!!

there was 5 yrs between me and my really sis i hated it my mum used to put me in the things she worn so i was 10 and she was 5 i would be wearing stupid style clothes taht 5yrs old wear i hated not been able to share clothes i would of wanted us closer


----------



## Jo

There is 7 Years between Emily and Jack

I think this is a great gap it would have been shorter but hey ho, Emily is at a great age to understand that babys need attention and she is a great little helper with me

There is 5 yrs between me and my sis aswell, and i couldn't stand her up until about 5 yrs ago, we never ever got on ( i am oldest), she was just an annoying little sis for me and as we got older i had to watch her mum went to work and she was a bitch on wheels :evil: 
We used to get dressed in similar clothes aswell :?


----------



## Tam

8 yrs for us :shock: 

But we aint waiting that long next time :lol: although I think it is a lovely age for Jade, she is really excited and old enough to really help out and is enjoying helping us choose bits and pieces x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

that great jade will be able to help you too


----------



## Layla

20 months between Charlie and Ethan

6 years between Ethan and Coby

x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

\aaawwww thats sweet


----------



## Dionne

12 months etween my two.
for me its hard work for them its great. the only down side is i feel bad as Dior had 1 on 1 attention for her first yr but Harleys shares me.

but looking at them now rolling round on the floor together and dior blowing on his belly making him laugh... i wouldnt change it for the world


----------



## KX

Hopefully 18months for Rebecca and her sibling :lol: 

9 years between me and my middle sister Lisa who is 32, and the oldest-Nicola is 33! :shock:


----------



## stephlw25

i would like a short gap between jamie an the next one, no longer than 3 years id say (wont be that long though...i want one now !!!hahaa!!!)

There is 11 years between me and my sis ! im 22 she is 11 !


----------



## AndyC

2 years and one day exactly between amy and jack.

Amy seems at the moment to be really good with jack, so long may this continue and hopefully she'll look after him into their teenage years and beyond, although I have a feeling that it may turn out to be the other way around.


----------



## Dionne

im 21 and my brothr is 5 :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

LOL Dionne - Crazy isn't it!

My sister is 3 & I'm 26 - Only 29 days between our birthdays too :D


----------



## sophie

There is 5 years between me and my older brother and my little brother is 8 but he's my dads and stepmums i dont see him much, i wanted about 5 years between my kids :roll:


----------



## Dionne

Wobbles said:

> LOL Dionne - Crazy isn't it!
> 
> My sister is 3 & I'm 26 - Only 29 days between our birthdays too :D

do people think she is yours?

every one asumes tyler is mine and when i have Dior and Harley with me they must be thinking im off britains youngest mums or something :lol:


----------



## twinkletoes

there are 5 years between lily-mae and jordan. i thought its a good age gap because jordan helped me to choose bits and pieces for her, and he understood more about pregnancy once id explained to him that a baby was in my tummy, than a younger child would. i took him to the scans ect and he was really excited

however, now shes born its a different story. sometimes hes great with her and wants to cuddle her all the time, and other times he seems to hate her. he throws things at her and tries to slap her. its awful :(


----------



## TryingAgain

There are nearly 3 years between my 2 LO's, hopeing for the same sort of age gap next time too. :)


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Dionne said:

> Wobbles said:
> 
> LOL Dionne - Crazy isn't it!
> 
> My sister is 3 & I'm 26 - Only 29 days between our birthdays too :D
> 
> do people think she is yours?
> 
> every one asumes tyler is mine and when i have Dior and Harley with me they must be thinking im off britains youngest mums or something :lol:Click to expand...

pmsl


----------

